# Another Blue Marron with Pics



## PhilK (Jul 29, 2008)

This one is called Clamps and is way more active so far. Here are some photos my little brother took, so some of them are kind of blurry.



























































She's a lot less purple/pink without the flash. She also has two glass catfish in with her. Here's one:


----------



## Noongato (Jul 29, 2008)

My blue marron crawled out of the tank, made it a block or so and died...............sad...


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 29, 2008)

It looks delicious.


----------



## Noongato (Jul 29, 2008)

They look better uncooked, but smell better when cooked - id imagine.
Mine would chase the fish around and then swing his claws around wildly trying to get it and whack the glass, he hit it so hard sometimes i was terrified it was going to break...


----------

